# Incredible experience gopro vid



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Me and my bro went out to fort Pickens about 2 month ago for some fishing action, boy did we get it. Enjoy the vid, Nate.

http://vimeo.com/m/35745210


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

One of the best videos I have seen! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

That was awsome!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good video ! yall must of been in the pass.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

beachsceneguy said:


> good video ! yall must of been in the pass.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes sir, I about pissed myself when the dolphin snatched the bobo lol


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

what program do you use to edit your videos?


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Very Cool guys


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*That was sweet.*


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

nice video!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Szoccer said:


> what program do you use to edit your videos?


I use Sony Vegas pro 10. Easy to use but can still do a lot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great vid. Thanks for sharing


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer my friend!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice vid, looks like you guys had a great time. Flipper is cool and all till he snatches your ERS from you, lol. Keep the vids coming.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

coool!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video. Thanks for posting !!

Scott


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

That was awesome! Gotta check your pants after the dolphin came up under you!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol yup I plan on making a lot more vids I just new to get out on the water!!


----------



## Chad Boles (Apr 16, 2009)

nice release on the duck, too. That can be a little tricky. Good vid.


----------

